# New game for those who love reading



## hoack (Mar 13, 2010)

Just recently I've released a new game on Kindle, specially designed for those who love books and reading. The game is called "Ten Hints: Authors" and it is a new type of trivia game.The goal of the game is to guess as many authors as possible in ten minutes. Players are shown a hint from the author's biography or works, they can chose to see the next hint or submit the answer . Each new hint brings players closer to the correct answer, but the less hints are used the more points players get.

There are very many authors and hints in the game, so every time you play you'll get something new.

It also works great as a party game - read the hints out loud to your friends and try to guess the author together.

Hope you will enjoy it!
Ten Hints: Authors


----------



## yourkrishna (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Game shared by you bro.keep up the good work


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like a blast. This will go over well with me and my friends


----------

